# iPad Mini 32Go (2012/13) ne charge plus



## Invité (3 Mars 2015)

Juste pour info :

J'ai acheté il y a 6 mois, d'occaz, un iPad Mini 32Go qui avait moins de 1 an 1/2
Depuis 1 ou 2 mois il avait des difficultés a charger, et là, avant hier, impossible de le recharger. Il ne voulait rien savoir. Ni depuis un chargeur, ni depuis un Mac, un PC, un hub…

Donc, je vais dans l'Apple Store de ma ville.
On m'oriente vers le Bar.
Le Genius ausculte la bête, va de l'autre côté du mur pour une auscultation plus privée et revient. Il me dit :
votre iPad n'est plus sous garantie (2 ans et 2 mois), mais je vous l'échange car il souffre d'un problème dont vous n'êtes pas responsable puisqu'il est en très bon état !

Bref, 1/2h après je repars avec un iPad Mini 32Go (même génération, faut pas fantasmer non plus) avec une couverture AppleCare de 90j.

Des potes un peu soupçonneux se demandent s'il n'y a pas un vice caché qu'on chercherait a cacher justement.

Mais si ça peut servir à d'autres…


----------

